# Carb Cycling & Extreme Hunger



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Whilst carb-cycling, I am feeling so hungry and the strange reason is, this includes feeling hungry on high carb days.

*Here's my macro breakdown...*

*Low*

2600Kcal

130g carbs

440g protein

38g Fat

*Medium*

3600Kcal

300g carbs

480g protein

54g fat

*High*

4600Kcal

470g carbs

520g protein

70g fat

*Here's my weekly structure...*

Low, Medium, High, Low, Low, High, Medium

*My workout routine...*

6am - Mon - Fri - Weights + Abs + 15 minutes HIIT cardio on the stationary bike.

6pm - Mon - Fri - 15 minutes HIIT cardio + 15 minutes MISS cardio on the stationary bike.

12pm - Sat - Sun - Weights + Abs + 15 minutes HIIT cardio on the stationary bike.

*
My goal...*

My aim is to steadily lower my body-fat % whilst increasing lean muscle mass, hence why I'm carb-cycling.

I can understand feeling hunger on low carb days but why am I still hungry on high carb days? Due to me training every single day at a very high intensity, am I putting out too much and not eating enough?

I do not want to limit my training days or do any less cardio as I'm handling this routine fine & love pushing my body to its limit.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

May seem a bit extreme but I'm thinking of upping my carbs on the high carb days to something ridiculous such as 810g which is an extra 400g of Oats to my diet. I can easily manage this and maybe its what I need.

Any input guys :whistling:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

What are your main sources of protein?

You train every single day?

Sorry for my lack of input I'm just curious. Don't suppose you could suggest how many carbs I should aim for on a lean bulk at 13 stone by any chance!?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You know u need rest days... right?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh errr... when I carb cycled... my protein was lower on high carb days, and fats higher on low carb days.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Contest said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Whilst carb-cycling, I am feeling so hungry and the strange reason is, this includes feeling hungry on high carb days.
> 
> ...


If you do not want to limit your training days or do less cardio why are you asking this question?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I only take rest days when I feel completely burned out but to be honest, currently I'm coping fine with this high demand of training.

Sources of protein: chicken, extra lean beef mince, 0% fat greek yogurt, quark, skimmed goats milk, whey, casein

Sources of carbs: wholemeal rye bread, oats, broccoli, sprouts

Sources of fat: omega supplement, minicol cheese


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> If you do not want to limit your training days or do less cardio why are you asking this question?


My question is diet related

Should I have a much bigger re-feed on my high carb days?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Extreme carbs work best with the right drugs IMO. Tren for example. What are you running at the moment?

Tren at a good dose would let you achieve your goals. I carb cycle when using tren to lean out on low low high. High day is always a training day and the extra carbs are structured around training. Lots of simple sugars.

I don't personally see a point in a medium day.

Side question, don't you bloat on that much oats?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Bensif said:


> Extreme carbs work best with the right drugs IMO. Tren for example. What are you running at the moment?
> 
> Tren at a good dose would let you achieve your goals. I carb cycle when using tren to lean out on low low high. High day is always a training day and the extra carbs are structured around training. Lots of simple sugars.
> 
> ...


I use Tren in 24 week bursts mate. Currently I'm off Tren but shall be using it again in September. Cycle will be 2g Tren & 250mg Test.

Currently I am on 1.8g Test & 1.5g EQ.

I sleep on average between 5-6 hours so I have more than enough time to spread my oats out through the day so don't bloat at all. I can do 200g pre and post-workout with my AM & PM sessions.

I'm currently quite lean and weigh in at 92kg. Here are 2 pics of myself (before I ever did any cardio) for those who have not seen me...


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Sunday morning bump :whistling:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Fukc me bro ure a unit allready good going as for diet I'm clueless


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> Fukc me bro ure a unit allready good going as for diet I'm clueless


Lol thanks mate. Not big enough yet hence why I'm trying everything under the sun to get bigger whilst staying lean.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Contest said:


> I use Tren in 24 week bursts mate. Currently I'm off Tren but shall be using it again in September. Cycle will be 2g Tren & 250mg Test.
> 
> Currently I am on 1.8g Test & 1.5g EQ.
> 
> ...


Wow, I was just about to post about your ridiculously high protein intake.

But it looks like you know what your doing lol!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> Wow, I was just about to post about your ridiculously high protein intake.
> 
> But it looks like you know what your doing lol!


Lol my protein intake is high as I count every gram from each food source be it the 1 or 2 grams from vegetables. I've noticed most people only count the main macronutrient from a food source but I prefer to be more specific.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Contest said:


> I use Tren in 24 week bursts mate. Currently I'm off Tren but shall be using it again in September. Cycle will be 2g Tren & 250mg Test.
> 
> Currently I am on 1.8g Test & 1.5g EQ.
> 
> ...


Jesus, you're a beast lol. Where in the country are you?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Bensif said:


> Jesus, you're a beast lol. Where in the country are you?


I'm from Birmingham originally but am currently working and living in Manchester mate.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Contest said:


> I'm from Birmingham originally but am currently working and living in Manchester mate.


CHRIST mate.....going by them pics 90% of the board should be asking for your advice not the other way round :lol:


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> CHRIST mate.....going by them pics 90% of the board should be asking for your advice not the other way round :lol:


They're just very flattering pics mate lol.

Maybe I might be better off doing 5 low days (130g) & 2 high re-feeds (810g)?

Once again, would love your advice fellas...

@Pscarb

@dtlv

@hackskii


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Your a skinny bugger aren't you! 

Whatever your doing its obviously fine.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I cant figure out why high carb days you are hungry, other than EQ for some tend to make them hungry, or you really actually are dehydrated.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I cant figure out why high carb days you are hungry, other than EQ for some tend to make them hungry, or you really actually are dehydrated.


I completely forgot the fact that EQ can increase appetite :laugh:

I doubt I'm dehydrated. I work in an office and go through pints and pints of water lol.

Saturday my hunger was so bad that I went through 810g of carbs lol.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

@Pscarb - Do you think its a bad/counter-productive for me to throw in 2 very heavy carb re-feed days mate?

I've noticed not many people on UKM go all out on high carb days but I know bodybuilders who consider 300g low & 600g-800g high.

Just to add, my plan isn't to eat ice-cream or overdose of sugar lol. The bulk of my carb intake are all low GI complex carbs...


800g oats - Split into four 200g servings with 300ml skimmed milk.

Two slices of Rye bread

50g Vitargo

Brocolli

Sprouts

Soybeans


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

just to echo previous statements. you look good! lol


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> just to echo previous statements. you look good! lol


Lol thanks pal, appreciate it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

no **** lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contest said:


> @Pscarb - Do you think its a bad/counter-productive for me to throw in 2 very heavy carb re-feed days mate?
> 
> I've noticed not many people on UKM go all out on high carb days but I know bodybuilders who consider 300g low & 600g-800g high.
> 
> ...


i think you need a good portion of high GI foods in a refeed i do not believe a refeed does its job to its best without some simple carbs in the mix.....

as for if you need 2 high carb days?? going by your current condition and low days (5) it may be worth doing but to be fair you need to trial it first and see how it goes you will know within 2 weeks if it is a positive move or negative one


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i think you need a good portion of high GI foods in a refeed i do not believe a refeed does its job to its best without some simple carbs in the mix.....
> 
> as for if you need 2 high carb days?? going by your current condition and low days (5) it may be worth doing but to be fair you need to trial it first and see how it goes you will know within 2 weeks if it is a positive move or negative one


Thanks for your input pal 

Are you advocating I eat ice-cream on my high carb days then lol :whistling:

Like I've mentioned before, I workout 7x per week and do HIIT cardio 12x per week which must be absolutely eating through glycogen so I'm hoping this should work favorable for me.

Weekly breakdown will look as follows... 130g, 300g, 810g, 130g, 130g, 810g, 300g.

As you may already know, I count every gram from every food source so this includes carbs from protein shakes, vegetables, yogurts, etc.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contest said:


> Thanks for your input pal
> 
> *Are you advocating I eat ice-cream on my high carb days then lol * :whistling:


Yes



Contest said:


> As you may already know, I count every gram from every food source so this includes carbs from protein shakes, vegetables, yogurts, etc.


never understood this but what ever works i suppose


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Contest said:


> Thanks for your input pal
> 
> Are you advocating I eat ice-cream on my high carb days then lol :whistling:
> 
> ...


That's insane I tried doing some hit today and died after 5mins


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> never understood this but what ever works i suppose


I just think every gram counts as it all eventually builds up 

By the way mate, do you count the protein content in oats? Oats has about 8g of protein per 100g. Just curious :whistling:


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> That's insane I tried doing some hit today and died after 5mins


It's all practice, consistency & tolerance mate. When I first started doing it I felt as if I was having a heart attack and in all honesty I thought I'd eventually quit but I stuck in there and now I love doing it.

Don't get me wrong though, it never gets easy but I love that feeling of no oxygen lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contest said:


> I just think every gram counts as it all eventually builds up
> 
> By the way mate, do you count the protein content in oats? Oats has about 8g of protein per 100g. Just curious :whistling:


Nope  I count the macro I am eating the food for, there are a few exceptions.......

Salmon

Whole eggs

Cheese


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Nope  I count the macro I am eating the food for, there are a few exceptions.......
> 
> Salmon
> 
> ...


I think based on your protocol of how to calculate macros, if you were to calculate what I eat on a daily basis, my high day won't equate anything close to 810g. If anything, it may appear that I'm under-eating lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contest said:


> I think based on your protocol of how to calculate macros, if you were to calculate what I eat on a daily basis, my high day won't equate anything close to 810g. If anything, it may appear that I'm under-eating lol.


This is why on my refeed days I am directed by hunger


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> This is why on my refeed days I am directed by hunger


I think that's the best thing to do. On my high carb days which is supposed to be 4850Kcal & 470g carbs, I was still very hungry which for a high carb day is just wrong. Today I've had 810g of carbs and feel nice and full without feeling sick


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contest said:


> I think that's the best thing to do. On my high carb days which is supposed to be 4850Kcal & 470g carbs, I was still very hungry which for a high carb day is just wrong. Today I've had 810g of carbs and feel nice and full without feeling sick


Working out what is best suited should be done by hunger and how long it takes for the fullness/weight to drop off if it is 3 or less days then another high day is needed if not then another is not needed or one that has less carbs


----------

